# does anyone here actually own one of these ??????



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

????


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (rossovr6)*

well ?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (rossovr6)*

anyone ?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (rossovr6)*

i


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (rossovr6)*

didn't


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (rossovr6)*

think


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (rossovr6)*

so


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (rossovr6)*


----------



## Black G60 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (rossovr6)*

i do. 
ps...there is only like 8 or 9 threads in this forum...and you reposted one...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1536703
tool-bag


_Modified by Black G60 at 12:53 AM 11-17-2004_


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (Black G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black G60* »_i do. 
ps...there is only like 8 or 9 threads in this forum...and you reposted one...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1536703
tool-bag

_Modified by Black G60 at 12:53 AM 11-17-2004_

i know adam im just bored biotch


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (Black G60)*

following me huh ????
****ing stalker


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (rossovr6)*

i guess not ?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (rossovr6)*

dustin got a blue gallardo today !


----------



## lazydog108 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (rossovr6)*

Are you serious? There's actually someone who owns a Lambo that frequents the 'tex? That's kinda hard to believe...


----------



## njn63 (Nov 22, 2004)

i have pictures of one, does that count?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (njn63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njn63* »_i have pictures of one, does that count?









thats a murcialago


----------



## Getta 1.8T (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: (njn63)*


----------



## njn63 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Getta 1.8T)*

wow, i forgot i was in the diablo forum. I knew it was a Murcialago, honest.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (njn63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njn63* »_wow, i forgot i was in the diablo forum. I knew it was a Murcialago, honest.
 yeah yeah yeah


----------



## vwstud (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (rossovr6)*

My mother-in-law's Boss has a '01 Diablo as his "Play Car" It was kinda funny, she went for a ride and as she goes to open the door she pulls it like a regular door and says "Something is wrong with your car, the door won't open" Um it's a gullwing....Duhhhhhhh.....


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (vwstud)*

ahahahaaa


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (rossovr6)*

oi


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (icedmocha)*

aye


----------



## Frog (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (rossovr6)*

So if no one owns one whats the point of this forum


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (Frog)*

So people like you can question it.


----------



## Frog (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (icedmocha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *icedmocha* »_So people like you can question it.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (Frog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Frog* »_So if no one owns one whats the point of this forum








 COMPLETE BOREDOM !!! dont ask


----------



## Frog (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (rossovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rossovr6* »_ COMPLETE BOREDOM !!! dont ask









Ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (Frog)*











































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif




















































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif






























































































































http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif





















see boredom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

why am i in here ????


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (5+1=GLI)*

because you are one of the reluctant bored people here


----------



## Black G60 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (rossovr6)*

i've got one...


----------



## Frog (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Black G60)*

/\


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (Frog)*

and so it goes...


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Black G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black G60* »_i've got one...

















its nice to see my handywork


----------



## HeiligerGrimm (Mar 2, 2004)

This must be the spam thread... WTF...
3 post to say I dont think so... Frogs 5 post of nothingness...


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (HeiligerGrimm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HeiligerGrimm* »_This must be the spam thread... WTF...
3 post to say I dont think so... Frogs 5 post of nothingness... 

welcome to the spam thread


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Black G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black G60* »_i've got one...

















Adam's Lamborghetta... sweet


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RydnShotgun* »_
Adam's Lamborghetta... sweet

Thanks to Kevin and I


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Kevin and me


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (icedmocha)*

yes yes adam proper grahmar


----------



## Frog (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (HeiligerGrimm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HeiligerGrimm* »_ Frogs 5 post of nothingness... 

Grow up


----------



## Black G60 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (rossovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rossovr6* »_yes yes adam proper grahmar

umm..that was dusty, toolbag. and it was right the first time http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (rossovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rossovr6* »_yes yes adam proper grahmar

you mean grammer... since apparently we're all english majors now


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (Black G60)*

No it wasn't right.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RydnShotgun* »_
you mean grammer... since apparently we're all english majors now









yes sir professor coronella


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (rossovr6)*

I ain't no good at engrish no how. No worries


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (icedmocha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *icedmocha* »_I ain't no good at engrish no how. No worries









who is ???


----------



## jonsonneborn (Sep 29, 2004)

*Yes I've got one. Here's a recent track day!*




































































_Modified by jonsonneborn at 6:39 PM 12-6-2004_


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Yes I've got one. Here's a recent track day! (jonsonneborn)*

Doh! now an insurance company owns one.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Yes I've got one. Here's a recent track day! (RydnShotgun)*

what a shame just because some shmuck has $$$ they think the can drive and ruin a beautiful car


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Yes I've got one. Here's a recent track day! (BlueVRT)*

Is he serious? Tell me that was not actually your car. Lets hear the story anyway!?!


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Yes I've got one. Here's a recent track day! (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_Is he serious? Tell me that was not actually your car. Lets hear the story anyway!?!
 i dont think it is his car those pics are so whored out its not funny


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

I had a poster once.


----------



## jonsonneborn (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Yes I've got one. Here's a recent track day! (TickTack)*

Not actually my car; but I do drive a very similar car: A '99 VW Golf GL TDI. 90HP! Jon


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Yes I've got one. Here's a recent track day! (jonsonneborn)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Yes I've got one. Here's a recent track day! (RydnShotgun)*

that must have been fun to destroy though


----------



## HeiligerGrimm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Yes I've got one. Here's a recent track day! (jonsonneborn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonsonneborn* »_

































































_Modified by jonsonneborn at 6:39 PM 12-6-2004_

hehe... I wonder if they will sell me the engine for my GTI... LoL


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Yes I've got one. Here's a recent track day! (HeiligerGrimm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HeiligerGrimm* »_
hehe... I wonder if they will sell me the engine for my GTI... LoL
 it could be done it would take quite some time but toatally doable . i actualy was looking at the ferrari 360 drivetrain and if you had the whole wrecked car it would fit and work in a mk3 or any hatch imagine that


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Yes I've got one. Here's a recent track day! (BlueVRT)*

maintenance bills would be fun!


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Yes I've got one. Here's a recent track day! (icedmocha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *icedmocha* »_maintenance bills would be fun! 
 haha


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (BlueVRT)*

tyea


----------



## SleeprVR6 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

haha nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdipd04 (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry I got lost. Which way to the restroom


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

I know I don't.


----------



## CrashRatCorrado (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: does anyone here actually own one of these ?????? (BlueVRT)*

I'm building one. Does that count? 
























It's actually starting to look like something now...I'm getting the sheet pieces welded on. Won't be quite the real thing when I'm done but it'll be about as close as I'll ever get - exact copy of the real chassis, fiberglass body molded off the original, real Murci rims, a V12 engine out of a BMW 850, and second mortgage on my house.


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

dont think so


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Pifiu)*

Thats sweet.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CrashRatCorrado (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

A couple people have IM'd me asking for updates...here's how the chassis looked 5 days ago when I last worked on it. I have about 3/4 of the sheet pieces formed and installed, and the steering rack is bolted up. The brakes and hubs are C5 Corvette. The coilovers (6) are rebound-adjustable AFCO's. My goal is to have it on the ground and rolling by July. 
















I have about three more years to go, and about 1200 more hours to invest before it's ready to register and enjoy. Getting this far has taken me about six months and just over 200 hours. I presently have about $24k invested, including engine, wheels, brakes/suspension, and tools. I am hoping the bills will finally stop coming in at about $61k. After the chassis is done I will fit up the engine, rads, steering, suspension, misc. mounting tabs/etc, then tear it all apart and have it powdercoated. I will have almost $35k into the running chassis before I am even ready to start mounting the body pieces. I plan to do all the work myself, including paint and upholstry. 



_Modified by CrashRatCorrado at 6:38 AM 2-8-2005_


----------



## ArtOfVwAddiction (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: (tdipd04)*








This is very impressive. But with that much money and time wouldnt it be a better idea to.....

_Quote, originally posted by *tdipd04* »_Sorry I got lost. Which way to the restroom









You too, I was almost sure someone told me to turn left.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_
welcome to the spam thread 

This isnt a spam thread! This post is not spam too!


----------



## tdipd04 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (ArtOfVwAddiction)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtOfVwAddiction* »_ You too, I was almost sure someone told me to turn left.

Thanks man, I found it over in the MKIV forum. People really need to learn to flush, it's quite stinky in there.


----------



## VWALEXVW (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (tdipd04)*

to the guy building the car...
THATS A SIKKKK RIDE G lol good luck
man its fun i know it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (VWALEXVW)*

oioioi


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (icedmocha)*

I'd like to see more on that home built one.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (efritsch)*

I'll bet his quality is about as good as the real deal too


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (GTurboI)*

Most likely. Now, the question is, if one guy can do it for $61k, does that mean that Lamborghini marks up there cars like 300%?


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (efritsch)*

I doubt it...the cost in materials alone is worth more than $61k.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (GTurboI)*

Oh, I suppose the 61k is just parts. I didn't think about labor invloved. That's true.


----------



## VR6DOOD (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Yes I've got one. Here's a recent track day! (jonsonneborn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonsonneborn* »_
































































_Modified by jonsonneborn at 6:39 PM 12-6-2004_

Dose that lambo have a salvage title?


----------



## Syber_Tyger (Jul 15, 2004)

i'm not quite sure how safe i'd feel driving in that home-built diablo... but i guess if the guy did his homework as i suspect he did, then i guess it's do-able... 
getting a title is gonna be fun though... "what year is it?" 
"ummm... well it's styled after the *insert year* model, but it was built this year.." 
"How is that possible?"
"oh.. I built it myself.. you like?"


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Syber_Tyger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Syber_Tyger* »_i'm not quite sure how safe i'd feel driving in that home-built diablo... but i guess if the guy did his homework as i suspect he did

Just talk to him, you will see how much information he has on the build up! You oviously have to know your way around a car as well, so typically someone who is able to do this type of build up knows what they are getting into! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fatboyx (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

holy-crap!! is that blood on the jersey wall???


----------



## DrivenVr6 (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (fatboyx)*

insurance usually does not cover track use and how can u try to say it wasent ??? but then again if you can afford on of those biotches then im sure he got out of that and went to the Lambo dealer and picked up another one...


----------



## JettA4show (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

damn! that bites!


_Modified by JettA4show at 1:42 AM 8-7-2005_


----------

